# Giving Shots to Chickens



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Giving Shots to Chickens



> It can be tough to give a shot to an animal for the first time. In some cases, the animal probably will not take it as badly as the person giving the injection. At least that was the case with me; when I gave my first shot, I felt terribly guilty and apologized profusely for doing so. Fact of the matter is, however, you are doing a good thing for your chickens when giving them shots. It only hurts for a second and it improves their well-being, so there is no reason to feel guilty or put off...


Read more about this article here...


----------

